# Shamrock and Slice fight cancelled????



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.mmarated.com/blogs/blog/20081004/exclusive__shamrock_injured__tonight_s_main_event_off-832.html

MMARated is reporting it's a no go


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wtf lol
i hope that is not true!!

haha poor elite xc

I wish Frank Shamrock would fight Kimbo!! that would have been awesome!
******* kimbo ducking Frank XD


----------



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

They can't seem to get a break. Now watch, Gina will lose and Elite XC gets another nail in their coffin.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Id love to see frank fight kimbo ! 
I dont think EliteXC would want that tho haha.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

"UPDATE: We are now hearing that EliteXC officials may have found a doctor who may clear Shamrock tonight after all. EliteXC may be on the verge of dodging a bullet of epic proportions. Stay tuned..." 

This site is odd...


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

I sure as sh*t don't want EXC to have to pull Shamrock off the card but you have to admit... That is pretty funny!

How the hell did he get a cut since the weigh-ins? lol!
Is he full-force sparring in the hotel room?
Did his face cut on his pillow while he was sleeping last night?
Did his wife slap him?
Did he cut himself shaving???

lol!!!!!!!!!!

This is so crazy!!!!





But really, I hope it's not true. Like a bad dream or something.


----------



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

SimplyNate said:


> "UPDATE: We are now hearing that EliteXC officials may have found a doctor who may clear Shamrock tonight after all. EliteXC may be on the verge of dodging a bullet of epic proportions. Stay tuned..."
> 
> This site is odd...


If Shamrock's got any sort of a cut it's still bad news whether he's cleared or not


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> BAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> I sure as sh*t don't want EXC to have to pull Shamrock off the card but you have to admit... That is pretty funny!
> 
> ...


Ya I was wondering the same thing hahaha


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Devil Beest said:


> http://www.mmarated.com/blogs/blog/20081004/exclusive__shamrock_injured__tonight_s_main_event_off-832.html
> 
> MMARated is reporting it's a no go


Do you work for MMARated or something? 

Are you just trying to get people to go to your site?

If so, that is sooooo uncool.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I see noone else reporting on it.

Edit: Ok some other sites I found have some stuff on it but it's still laregly speculation.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> I see noone else reporting on it.


Well, of course not... It's an MMARated Exclusive!


Seriously, I think Devilbeest comes from the land of bogus MMA sites.



At least I hope so.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

hmmmm

http://mmamania.com/2008/10/04/ken-shamrock-vs-kimbo-slice-elite-xc-fight-scratched/


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well seeing as I just checked out the Play By Play on every major MMA site and none of them have anything about the fight being off I'm calling BS. Sherdog is there reporting and I'm pretty sure they would have something up on their site about it not happening, same with MMAWeekly.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Just give it a few mins MJ lol. I'm thinking it is indeed real.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not thinking so. MMArated and MMAmania look like shit sites. Why would they know before a site like Sherdog or MMAWeekly?


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Well I just do see what they have to gain from faking it lol. Some crappy exposure? lol

Meh... lets see what happens lol.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

2 other sites are reporting it as well:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/12936/ken-shamrock-out-of-elitexc-heat-due-to-injury.mma


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/10/4/628309/shamrock-injured-tonight-s​


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> hmmmm
> 
> http://mmamania.com/2008/10/04/ken-shamrock-vs-kimbo-slice-elite-xc-fight-scratched/


Oh crap!

Well, I was surprised the athletic commission cleared him to fight in the first place. 

I think this says more about the caliber of Kimbo's opponents than a fight could ever say.

Ken is obviously not doing balls-out training less than 24-hours before the fight. The guy is obviously so brittle he can't even make it into the fight.

They will set Kimbo up to fight someone tonight (Arlovski would be hillarious!)... But they will be hard-pressed to find someone as easy to beat as today's Ken Shamrock... At 206.5 lbs. no less. lol!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

A lot of sites get money from their sponsors based on the number of hits they get on their site. That's probably the reason why MMAbay posts such fake and shitty news articles all the time.

Edit:

It looks like a few other sites are reporting it but one of them is just saying what mmarated said so I'm going to wait a little longer until I believe it. If it is true I wish they could set up Arlovski/Slice. That would be a fight I would love to see.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I'm not thinking so. MMArated and MMAmania look like shit sites. Why would they know before a site like Sherdog or MMAWeekly?


Yeah it makes no sense, who knows. Even if that fight gets canceled i'm watching the rest of the card and it doesn't look bad. War Aaron Rosa.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Yeah it makes no sense, who knows. Even if that fight gets canceled i'm watching the rest of the card and it doesn't look bad. War Aaron Rosa.


Yeah I could really care less about the Kimbo/Shamrock fight. I'm much more interested in Gina, Chris Cyborg, Arlovski/Nelson, and Daley/Shields. 

Isn't Aaron Rosa one of your fighters? If so then War Aaron Rosa!!!!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Yeah it makes no sense, who knows. Even if that fight gets canceled i'm watching the rest of the card and it doesn't look bad. War Aaron Rosa.


Man, every fight on this card is better (or at least more competitive) than Ken vs. Kimbo. I could give a crap less if I saw either of them fight tonight.

I would have liked to have seen it for the freak show factor, but it's pretty one-sided and probably won't last more than 90 seconds.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well if this is called off I wonder what they will do instead. I mean I'm sure they have at least one HW in the building that would be willing to fight Kimbo on a couple hours notcie lol. It's Kimbo hahaha.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

lol Im starting to think it's bogus once more. Still none of the major ones are saying anything.

Edit: Actually I don't know what I was thinking, thinking it was real. Under further review those sites do indeed suck.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I just wonder why Sherdog hasn't picked this up if it's true. It seems this would spread like wildfire!

And again...

How the "F" do you get a cut so bad that you can't even fight less than 24 hours before the fight? :dunno:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

They are trying to get seth Petruzelli to fill in for Shamrock

Hell give kimbo AA lets see an awesome fight..


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

NCC said:


> They are trying to get seth Petruzelli to fill in for Shamrock
> 
> Helll gove kimbo AA lets see an awesome fight..


Suposedly... still haven't seen a valid source.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

http://mmamania.com/2008/10/04/ken-shamrock-vs-kimbo-slice-elite-xc-fight-scratched/

So Seth Petruzelli is replacing Shamrock?

or is the fight back on:

UPDATE: We are now hearing that EliteXC officials may have found a doctor who may clear Shamrock tonight after all. EliteXC may be on the verge of dodging a bullet of epic proportions. Stay tuned.. 
http://www.mmarated.com/blogs/blog/...rock_story__fight_may_now_be_back_on-832.html


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NCC said:


> They are trying to get seth Petruzelli to fill in for Shamrock
> 
> Hell give kimbo AA lets see an awesome fight..


That's what I said. I would love to see Kimbo vs. AA. It would be one of the greatest HL reel KO's for AA ever.



blaked said:


> http://mmamania.com/2008/10/04/ken-shamrock-vs-kimbo-slice-elite-xc-fight-scratched/
> 
> So Seth Petruzelli is replacing Shamrock?
> 
> ...


We don't know. MMAMania isn't the most reputable looking website and no major sites have reported this so nobody really knows what's going on. I don't think it's real but I guess we have to wait till the fight is on or a reputable site reports on it.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

How the hell did he manage to cut?

shit i would love to see franc or AA manhandling kimbo


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/12936/ken-shamrock-out-of-elitexc-heat-due-to-injury.mma

Claims to have confirmed it with EliteXC officals...


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe Fedor will recplace him. lol


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

plz god make AA vs kimbo


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

dontazo said:


> plz god make AA vs kimbo


They should get Cyborg to fight Kimbo.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

No joke Cyborg will beat Kimbo I'm about 75% sure of it.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Gina can beat kimbo 2 IMO


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Cyborg would probably murdur Kimbo. Did you see the picture of her at the weigh ins? She was more ripped then most guys I know.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Guys I think The rumor is true. My HDNet agent for Aaron Rosa just called me and told me he heard from Spratt that Shamrock is out.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Helio Gracie should fight Kimbo!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Supposedly it's back on:



> *Update 3:* Aaaand the main event is back on as EXC found a doctor to clear Shamrock. We'll see what happens, but you've gotta hope that the ringside Dr. isn't just going to stop the fight the second it opens up. It's truly must-see TV at this point.


From:
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/10/4/628073/elitexc-heat-kimbo-slice-v

Texas is kicking the crap out of Colorado (14-0 in the first quarter) so I can follow this. :thumb02:​


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Man, I was pumped to see Ken in action. Well maybe they can get like a 3 year old or something.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

They need someone to fill in or this will really hurt Elite they have been selling KIMBO for CBS and if he doesn't fioght lol tats just bad..


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just crazy, if true...

I mean, if they are really scrambling for a replacement NOW, then Ken injured himself in the past hour or so. :confused02:

If Ken knew he was hurt this morning, or this afternoon, or this evening, they would have already put some kind of contingency plan into play.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Walker said:


> Supposedly it's back on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks god ... i still dont get how he managed to cut himself LOL maybe he got scared


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

dontazo said:


> thanks god ... i still dont get how he managed to cut himself LOL maybe he got scared


Maybe a baby slapped him.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

dontazo said:


> thanks god ... i still dont get how he managed to cut himself LOL maybe he got scared


Kimbo's crew probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MMA weekly is finally on board:



> *- KEN SHAMROCK HAS 50/50 SHOT OF FIGHTING KIMBO*
> Saturday, October 04, 2008 - by Damon Martin - MMAWeekly.com





> The CBS-EliteXC Saturday Night Fights main event fight between Kimbo Slice and Ken Shamrock may be in jeopardy as MMAWeekly.com has been alerted that Shamrock sustained a cut that could force him out of the bout, as confirmed by Melissa Ingram, Shamrock’s assistant.
> 
> The cut in question happened within the last 24 hours and apparently doctors are currently checking Shamrock to determine if he can fight or not. According to Ingram the chance of the bout happening is “50/50.”
> 
> ...


​ 
From:
http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7272&zoneid=2


PS- Texas is inside Colorado territory AGAIN. :thumb02:​


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for that update Walker.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know what to believe anymore. I hope this fight happens just so I can see Shamrock's face and how bad the cut is.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Walker said:


> PS- Texas is inside Colorado territory AGAIN. :thumb02:


TTU: 58 KState: 28


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea and hopefully he subs bimbo


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

on the Play by Play it looks like the Aaron Rosa vs. Seth Petruzelli fight has indeed been moved back. Maybe Toezup's boy can fight Kimbo tonight! :thumb02:


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fart...

http://sherdog.com/news/news/shamrock-slice-fight-in-jeopardy-14652



> Sherdog.com has confirmed that Aaron Rosa, who was scheduled to fight Seth Petruzelli on the undercard, was offered to EliteXC as a replacement. *Rosa was turned down by the promotion*, but rumors inside the BankAtlantic Center have since suggested that Petruzelli could replace Shamrock if Shamrock cannot fight.


Holy Crap, Toezup... EXC is protecting Kimbo from your boy!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

man i hope petruzeli fights him !


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That sucks that Rosa didn't get the fight. It would have been huge exposure for him and ToeZup, especially if he won.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

K well I hope they can figure this out because it's not looking good.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

my gut feeling says they will clear ken


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

dontazo said:


> my gut feeling says they will clear ken


Oh.. this makes me feel so much better!
lol just playing


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

dontazo said:


> my gut feeling says they will clear ken


a 44 year old guy with a cut over his eye..... plz find a replacement


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Bizarro world:​ 
​


> *Update via **MMARated**:*
> Ken Shamrock has left the arena. He is not fighting tonight.​


​ 

From:​
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/10/4/628309/shamrock-injured-tonight-s​ 

It's credited to mmarated.com but they have been spot on this so far.​ 

Sucks for Rosa and ToeZup( sorry Bro) and it looks like it's up to Seth to fill in. ​


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm predicting Kimbo by cut stoppage. :thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

wouldn't that be crazy if Seth fought and upset Kimbo ....probably more of a chance than Ken doing it


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> wouldn't that be crazy if Seth fought and upset Kimbo ....probably more of a chance than Ken doing it


Haha! I was thinking the same thing. :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

MMA weekly is reporting it's down(probably) to Seth:​ 


> (UPDATED - 8:15 P.M. ET)
> A report from Sherdog.com confirms that Aaron Rosa, who was scheduled to face Seth Petruzelli on the preliminary fight card, was offered up to EliteXC as a possible replacement for Shamrock. The promotion apparently declined Rosa's offer.​
> 
> His initial opponent, Seth Petruzelli, however, is rumored to be under consideration if in fact Shamrock is not cleared to face Kimbo in tonight's main event.


 
From:​ 
http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7272&zoneid=2


EDIT: MLS- yes I did watch part of the Tech game. :thumbsup: Texas is now up 21-0- the defense is coming together nicely.​


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

well IF all this is true then i hope we will NEVER hear any more claims that EliteXC ISNT protecting Kimbo


----------



## Devil Beest (Aug 26, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> Well, of course not... It's an MMARated Exclusive!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I think Devilbeest comes from the land of bogus MMA sites.
> ...


I'd appreciate an apology.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

"geeee elitexc...if you wanted to have a good replacement ...he'd have to be a HW...have to be already scheduled to fight.....arlovski? "

EliteXC - "would you SHUT UP! we can't stick Kimbo in their against someone w/ any abilities..."


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Any more info on how dumbass ken cut himself the day of the fight?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

> .....the bout between Petruzelli and Rosa did not take place as scheduled.


http://sherdog.com/news/news/shamrock-slice-fight-in-jeopardy-14652


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> Sources close to the bout have indicated that Seth Petruzelli has stepped in as a last-second replacement for Ken Shamrock in the main event of tonight's "EliteXC: Heat."
> 
> EliteXC officials have yet to make an official announcement.


Source-http://http://mmajunkie.com/news/12936/ken-shamrock-out-of-elitexc-heat-due-to-injury.mma


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

> Any more info on how dumbass ken cut himself the day of the fight?


Seriously


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> Seriously


lets hope petruzeli beats [email protected]! is he any good?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, if Ken can't even make it to the cage without getting a fight ending cut, I think we can take that as a good indicator of how the fight would have went. lol!

Man, Ken just lost a huge paycheck.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dontazo said:


> lets hope petruzeli beats [email protected]! is he any good?


Yes he is, although he's not very big for a HW but hey he's still gonna be at least 30 lbs heavier than Ken was. His wrestling and striking are pretty good, I think Kimbo will KO him on the feet though so I'm hoping he goes for takedowns for a GnP victory because that's his best chance.

He has a win over Dan Severn, after which Dan declared on mic than Seth was the future of the sport.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Yes he is, although he's not very big for a HW but hey he's still gonna be at least 30 lbs heavier than Ken was. His wrestling and striking are pretty good, I think Kimbo will KO him on the feet though so I'm hoping he goes for takedowns for a GnP victory because that's his best chance.
> 
> He has a win over Dan Severn, after which Dan declared on mic than Seth was the future of the sport.


lol. Dan Severn could probably kick Kimbo's ass.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Well, if Ken can't even make it to the cage without getting a fight ending cut, I think we can take that as a good indicator of how the fight would have went. lol!
> 
> Man, Ken just lost a huge paycheck.


Ya lol I hope he had some kind of up front signing bonus or that is gonna be an expensive waste of training camp. If he even did a camp.

The fighter who really got screwed here is Aaron Rosa, who was supposed to fight Seth and now may not even get paid at all, despite doing nothing wrong.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

its official seth is fighting him.. MMAmania.com


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Looks like a done deal:​ 


> _[NOTE: Announcer Jimmy Lennon Jr. has just alerted the BankAtlantic Crowd that Seth Petruzelli has replaced Ken Shamrock, who was cut on his right eye during a training session in the past 24 hours. Petruzelli will now fight Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson in the night's main event. The announcement was met with a mixed reaction of boos and cheers. EliteXC Vice President Jared Shaw has confirmed that three separate doctors, including one working with the Florida athletic commission, would not clear Shamrock to right.] _



_From:_
http://mmajunkie.com/news/12935/elitexc-heat-live-round-by-round-updates-and-official-results.mma


EDIT: Or what NCC said- :thumbsup:​ ​


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

NICe i think he has a better chance than ken! 
WAR SETH!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Seth should be able to beat him


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

EXC just announced it... Seth is fighting Kimbo

Ken's eye looks like it's a pretty decent cut under his eyebrow.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

ken loses via headbutt from his sparring partner :confused03:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres some info on him :

http://www.mmaforum.com/heavyweight-division/44410-seth-petruzelli.html


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

What an idiot. Shamrock should pay some sort of fine to EXC for this stupidity. Do NFL teams have full contact practice on Saturday when the game is on Sunday? WTF was he thinking? Ever hear of headgear Ken?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Shogun said:


> What an idiot. Shamrock should pay some sort of fine to EXC for this stupidity. Do NFL teams have full contact practice on Saturday? WTF was he thinking? Ever hear of headgear Ken?


They were just rolling. Rolling in headgear doesn't work that well, it completely changes chokes. It's not like he was doing muay thai sparring without gear. 

Aaron Rosa is the one who really got screwed here. EXC actually saved a ton of cash by not having to pay Ken, I'm sure.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> They were just rolling. Rolling in headgear doesn't work that well, it completely changes chokes. It's not like he was doing muay thai sparring without gear.
> 
> Aaron Rosa is the one who really got screwed here. EXC actually saved a ton of cash by not having to pay Ken, I'm sure.


So sick how they declined Aaron, when Aaron offered to fight kimbo .. yet take his opponent.

Not sure if thats true or not tho, but if they did.. jfc.. hes a LHW.. they put kimbo against a lesser LHW unstead... how protected is kimbo?!

EDIT: removed spoiler.. just incase..
also im not sure if seth is the lesser opponent.. i just assumed he was.. makes no sense they refuse aaron and take seth


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

lmao, how funny is this?:

"THE GREATEST UPSET IN MIXED MARTIAL ARTS HISTORY!!!!!!!!" - Gus


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> lmao, how funny is this?:
> 
> "THE GREATEST UPSET IN MIXED MARTIAL ARTS HISTORY!!!!!!!!" - Gus


lol ya that was pretty funny.


Poor Ken.. this was his last big pay day possible..
If Kimbo won.. he could have still had the big pay day for kimbos next fight.. but now he wont get shit... theres also no one Ken could ever fight again to get decent pay.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

bail3yz said:


> lol ya that was pretty funny.
> 
> 
> Poor Ken.. this was his last big pay day possible..
> If Kimbo won.. he could have still had the big pay day for kimbos next fight.. but now he wont get shit... theres also no one Ken could ever fight again to get decent pay.


There is still a possibility that they will still have the fight on the next card or the one after that. Maybe ken will put on some head gear net time.:angry04:

if they could find a way to beat ken that could be kimbo's big rebound and get some attention.


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

I gotta give Devil Beast props for getting the info quick. I'll admit I thought it was a hoax.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm staying off the forums for these types of events. I haven't even seen the co-main event on my broadcast.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> They were just rolling. Rolling in headgear doesn't work that well, it completely changes chokes. It's not like he was doing muay thai sparring without gear.
> 
> Aaron Rosa is the one who really got screwed here. EXC actually saved a ton of cash by not having to pay Ken, I'm sure.





bail3yz said:


> So sick how they declined Aaron, when Aaron offered to fight kimbo .. yet take his opponent.
> 
> Not sure if thats true or not tho, but if they did.. jfc.. hes a LHW.. they put kimbo against a lesser LHW unstead... how protected is kimbo?!
> 
> ...


You guys are exactly right. Aaron offered to fight Kimbo and they didn't want to do it. I was on the phone with Aaaron's agent for like an hour last night going back and forth. He got the shaft.


----------

